# Remember that passenger is the only reason you have a job



## CindyLoo928 (Apr 19, 2019)

People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.

I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

That might be reversed.

We are the only reason the pax have a job.

We're the ones who take them to work


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.


Well, great, someone is happy. Your photo is showing you on the right side, passenger side. Maybe you're from a country with the driver on the right. Or you're just a rider ?? I suspect the latter...

The only reason millions of American have jobs is because of this or any consumer society, that's not a brainer!?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This forum has a history with Cindis...

Welcome to the forum....8>)

Don't be surprised if you get...

Crazy or sarcastic answers...8>O

Yes...customer service is....

EXTREMELY IMPORTANT...!!!

butt ..remember you are not a Taxi...

More like your neighbor is giving you a ride...8>)

I enjoy the captive audience...

The monkey loves to entertain...

Sometimes they are receptive...

Sometimes not...oh well...8>)

Rakos


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks rookie, ill keep your subjective views on driving very very seriously. check back in after two months


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Rakos said:


> This forum has a history with Cindis...
> 
> Welcome to the forum....8>)
> 
> ...


Rakos, you are the best, your sense of humor is unmatched, I simply love reading your stuff. It's just so refreshing, thank you for being here. ????


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Advice from a "new member" and probably a new driver!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

YES! Thank you!

I have been bashed on here for the following -


Putting up with drunk pax with compassion 
Giving rides to low income pax, often with a low rating (and the rating system is worthless on both sides) 
Accepting long trips with dead miles coming back, even though the expenses for me were low (thank goodness for a fuel efficient vehicle) 
Loading and unloading groceries. A couple of weeks ago I had a pax with furniture that she'd purchased from her place of employment, a scratch and dent store. She lived in the hood and it was late, I didn't belong there. She said "time to carry this even though I shouldn't" - she was pregnant. I offered to help her and she declined, knowing that it might put me in danger. I said "nonsense" and brought everything into her apartment 
Being polite in general and doing what I can to help pax. 
*THIS IS A SERVICE INDUSTRY GIG! *Are we sometimes used and abused? Absolutely. But we signed up for that. Don't like it? Don't open the app and find something else.

My mindset doing this has helped enormously. Best pax have had low ratings. And my above and beyond assistance has gained karma.

It's the easiest job to quit, period.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Hi and welcome!! I've remembered it 19000 times. That's why I have the attitude. When you have some experience and a few unwarranted complaints and deactivations. You'll remember too. I've earned 1000's more tips than I ever got. I dont let them load luggage either,they will scratch up the back of they car because they dont gaf.... btw my grandmother would have tipped!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Acworth Georgia minimum wage is 5.15 - 6.00/hr so of course everything else looks AWESOME!


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

An unpopular opinion on this forum. I shake my head at the attitude of some of the members on this forum who seem to utterly despise passengers to the point they actively seek out ways to get money out of them without even transporting them (the constant talk of "shuffle" on this forum) and the monotonous response of "tip$" to everything.

Uber took off because of the fact that people were getting sick of being treated like walking inanimate cash dispensers by the taxi industry, and it's disappointing to see that same attitude so prevalent here - so much so that upon linking UPnet to regular riders, I've actually been told you must all be a false flag operation by taxi drivers to make Uber look bad and make people go back to taxis!

This isn't to say you should put up with crap from passengers, far from it. If they're going to treat you like dirt kick em to the curb. But if passengers treated you half as badly as some of you claim you treat them, you'd be howling for them to be hanged.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kyanar said:


> An unpopular opinion on this forum. I shake my head at the attitude of some of the members on this forum who seem to utterly despise passengers to the point they actively seek out ways to get money out of them without even transporting them (the constant talk of "shuffle" on this forum) and the monotonous response of "tip$" to everything.
> 
> Uber took off because of the fact that people were getting sick of being treated like walking inanimate cash dispensers by the taxi industry, and it's disappointing to see that same attitude so prevalent here - so much so that upon linking UPnet to regular riders, I've actually been told you must all be a false flag operation by taxi drivers to make Uber look bad and make people go back to taxis!
> 
> This isn't to say you should put up with crap from passengers, far from it. If they're going to treat you like dirt kick em to the curb. But if passengers treated you half as badly as some of you claim you treat them, you'd be howling for them to be hanged.


Well said.

I continously scratch my head reading threads about how miserable drivers are, bashing their peers, and saying horrible things about passengers.

Like I said above, it's the easiest job to quit. Don't like it? Don't open the app. It's that simple. Otherwise, be a decent person and remember that this gig is all about serving your local community. Taxi drivers and bus drivers also deal with crap on the daily. They signed up for it, so did we.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


If you have never had a rude passenger, you haven't driven enough.

Or you live in Minnesota.



Benjamin M said:


> Well said.
> 
> I continously scratch my head reading threads about how miserable drivers are, bashing their peers, and saying horrible things about passengers.
> 
> Like I said above, it's the easiest job to quit. Don't like it? Don't open the app. It's that simple. Otherwise, be a decent person and remember that this gig is all about serving your local community. Taxi drivers and bus drivers also deal with crap on the daily. They signed up for it, so did we.


LOL. Taxi drivers are paid close to 3x the mileage rate that Uber drivers get. Bus drivers here make $70k/year with full benefits and a pension. You deal with the same garbage for far less pay. And I wonder why people complain?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ihateyou said:


> LOL. Taxi drivers are paid close to 3x the mileage rate that Uber drivers get. Bus drivers here make $70k/year with full benefits and a pension. You deal with the same garbage for far less pay. And I wonder why people complain?


Pay aside, same gig. Don't like it? Don't drive. Find something else.


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Pay aside, same gig. Don't like it? Don't drive. Find something else.


Great logic. Ignore the only reason why you're working in the first place for Uber ($$$).


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No.


Getting drunk and climbing into a stranger's car is pretty rude in my book. I'd say its the essence of rude.

I'd agree with you that you don't have a positive attitude, you'd be better off not driving ride share at all.

But those who are too drunk to ride, just need to walk


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Yes, you are wrong!
Anybody else smell a troll?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Remember is some cases, as illustrated many times on this site, the lying pax is the reason many do not have a job, or lose a few days work because they appear "intoxicated" etc etc.

You get what you give, period



Kyanar said:


> An unpopular opinion on this forum. I shake my head at the attitude of some of the members on this forum who seem to utterly despise passengers to the point they actively seek out ways to get money out of them without even transporting them (the constant talk of "shuffle" on this forum) and the monotonous response of "tip$" to everything.
> 
> Uber took off because of the fact that people were getting sick of being treated like walking inanimate cash dispensers by the taxi industry, and it's disappointing to see that same attitude so prevalent here - so much so that upon linking UPnet to regular riders, I've actually been told you must all be a false flag operation by taxi drivers to make Uber look bad and make people go back to taxis!
> 
> This isn't to say you should put up with crap from passengers, far from it. If they're going to treat you like dirt kick em to the curb. But if passengers treated you half as badly as some of you claim you treat them, you'd be howling for them to be hanged.


Nobody despises pax, to me what you see on the board is drivers venting about pax who are abusive, schemers, or take their bad days out on others.

Plenty of threads about awesome pax as well, people learn to cheat systems and have no regard for the impact their saving $5-$10 has on the driver.

I would note uber and Lyft both encourage this poor behavior by enabling the pax to act in this manner, believing everything they say.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Try driving in Chicago and see if you never happen upon a rude pax.

That said, I do tend to believe you get what you give in this job. But this is very very Pollyanna-ish.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

This is a customer service job. You provide a service and get paid. Sometimes the customer is rude and demanding. Sometimes they lie when they say they're going to tip. But sometimes, they provide interesting conversation or helpful personal/professional connections. The main reason we all work is to earn money. We all figure out a way to make this gig work best for us. Those that don't figure out a way, end up quitting. I know that this job isn't going to make us rich. You will never be rich while working for somebody else. But this job gives me the flexibility to work when I want to/when I can so that I can earn extra money to have a little something left over at the end of every month. 

It is exhausting coming to this forum and seeing someone bashed for having a positive attitude.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


do uber or lyft offer you health health insurance in case a back pain or they pay for the hernia surgery



CindyLoo928 said:


> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries


do uber or lyft offer you health health insurance in case a back pain or they pay for the hernia surgery


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Ahh yes - I remember my first month. Ignorance was bliss. 

You sound like a very nice person, but, have you ever seen the invasion of the body snatchers?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Homie G said:


> That might be reversed.
> 
> We are the only reason the pax have a job.
> 
> We're the ones who take them to work


But that is just not true.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Which one of the first ten that I declined is the reason that I have a job?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Which one of the first ten that I declined is the reason that I have a job?


Those 10 are the reason I have this job


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> .i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No.


It WILL happen just like ANY service industry you can not please everyone . Just got to let it slide off you move on to the next Pax


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I myself am a rude customer more often than I get a rude customer.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

BenjaminM: I bet you were one of the kids who told the teacher about others misbehaving. 

Seriously, do you still have a lemonade stand ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CindyLoo928 said:


> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries.


Many partners have bad backs, that's why they can only drive. If pax actually needed this kind of service they would have called for a limo or other deluxe car service instead of shopping in the bargain basement.

Example given, I am someone who needs to be wearing well built, fashionable shoes. So I go to Nordstrom's for my shopping. I don't go to Family Dollar and hope to get a pair of Bruno Magli loafers at FD prices.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Those 10 are the reason I have this job :smiles:


Sloppy seconds


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Many partners have bad backs, that's why they can only drive. If pax actually needed this kind of service they would have called for a limo or other deluxe car service instead of shopping in the bargain basement.
> 
> Example given, I am someone who needs to be wearing well built, fashionable shoes. So I go to Nordstrom's for my shopping. I don't go to Family Dollar and hope to get a pair of Bruno Magli loafers at FD prices.


It is like saying that if you don't spend at least $100 per meal it is a ok for a waiter not to clean your table or not to be nice to you in a restaurant. Doesn't make sense at all.



ZenUber said:


> Sloppy seconds


I eat the crumbs off the table!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

OK


CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


OK Pretty lady,
How about this one that I experienced w/in the last week!

I get a ping- this time Fubar (Uber). I drive up to a small apartment complex, NOT well kept lets say, and It's a woman and her very young child- certainly under 4 y/o. I JUST pulled up, rolled down my window and she's standing out in the parking lot, asking/yelling WHY we Uber drivers can't seem to find where she is! I just had pulled up, and there she was.

I asked her where her car seat for the child was, and told her I was cancelling w/o a car seat, in a very nice tone, etc.
She immediately starts yelling about why we drivers are always 'going off' about a car seat, etc. So bascially she refused to go and get a car seat- I can only assume she has one somewhere.
She keeps yelling and I forgot to lock my doors, and she opens the door and puts her little kid in and she gets in.
I have not started the ride, and politely ask her not to get in- too late, and ask her to please exit the vehicle.
She refuses, at which point I inform her I am calling the police, and she gets even louder, etc.

SHE THREATENED ME WITH PHYSICAL HARM, WAS GOING TO F- ME UP, AND TOLD ME IF I EVER CAME BACK TO THAT NEIGHBORHOOD, I WOULD BE SHOT!

This was AFTER she agreed to exit my vehicle when I showed on on the app I was cancelling and not charging the rider.
I then left before the police arrived, which in my city would have been over an hour.

I was not rude to her in the least, I never cussed at HER, and I didn't threaten her and I didn't threaten to shoot her.
Innocent people get shot almost every day in this city.

I should have received a cancellation fee, however, under these circumstances, getting her to leave my vehicle was worth more than the $3-5 I would have got. Others on this forum think that's stupid and would have charged her- which was part of her problem anyways- it obviously has happened before to her.

I then went on to have a nice, uneventful driving day w/o letting it ruin my day.

I'm glad you're not rude to your riders either, and I'm sure you would have a spare car seat in your vehicle anyways for children w/o responsible parents.

Have a nice day


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People seem to forget that anything that lives under a bridge has easy access to water. If you are near water, it is easy to fish. Things that live under bridges often catch many fish.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People seem to forget that anything that lives under a bridge has easy access to water. If you are near water, it is easy to fish. Things that live under bridges often catch many fish.


I don't get it -o:


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> I don't get it -o:


I think he is implying that someone may be a Troll , at least that's what I got from it .


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

I think she’s getting extra bonus by Uber, by saying that. So you are trying to say pax always right.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No.


Where do you drive again? In Wonderland or Niceville? I need to move there immediately.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> It is like saying that if you don't spend at least $100 per meal it is a ok for a waiter not to clean your table or not to be nice to you in a restaurant. Doesn't make sense at all.


Being nice to people is nice and certainly is commendable.

They are nice to me at Family Dollar's as well as Nordstrom's. But there are different levels of goods and services available at both places.

I don't expect anyone to wait on my table at all if I decide to dine at Mickey D's. Quite the opposite if am eating at Morton's of Chicago.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Where do you drive again? In Wonderland or Niceville? I need to move there immediately.


I haven't had a rude pax yet. But it could be that my definition of "rude" is way off


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tom Oldman said:


> Well, great, someone is happy. Your photo is showing you on the right side, passenger side. Maybe you're from a country with the driver on the right. Or you're just a rider ?? I suspect the latter...
> 
> The only reason millions of American have jobs is because of this or any consumer society, that's not a brainer!?


Its 2019 and there's still people that dont know that forward facing cameras on phones create a mirror image.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> They are nice to me at Family Dollar's as well as Nordstrom's. But there are different levels of goods and services available at both places.


I guess particularly about pax's luggage, the reason I always jump out of the car to load it is a self one 

First, it gives me a chance to prevent them from putting their wheeled and zipped bags onto my nice leather seats. I would hate them to scratch the seats.

Second, it gives me a chance to arrange the luggage in the trunk of my car to my liking. I am very particular about how I like it, and I don't like to leave up to them.

Finally, I do feel weird about sitting on my butt while people are loading/unloading their stuff to/from my car.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You have to keep a couple of things in perspective. 

1. This is a customer service gig.
2. Being polite doesn't cost you any money.
3. Sometimes service jobs have pitfalls.
4. People come to this forum for lots of reasons:
- Camaraderie 
- So they can talk about frustrations
- So they can learn from others
- To feel better about themselves
- So they can shit on others

People either take the job in stride, or they don't. It is what you make of it. And you can't expect to tell anyone how to go about that. And, your experience is yours. It might be similar, but won't be exactly the same for everyone.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> Finally, I do feel weird about sitting on my butt while people are loading/unloading their stuff to/from my car.


As you like, of course. But do you think that store clerks at Aldi's feel weird when customers bag their own purchases? Do city bus drivers feel weird when their pax deal with their own stuff getting on or off? I don't think so, they recognize that the people chose a discount place.

Be nice, by all means. You don't have to be rude. But that doesn't mean that you are required to be a patsy.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Sloppy seconds


lol sloppy seconds are WAY easier and the end result is the same.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> This is a customer service job. You provide a service and get paid. Sometimes the customer is rude and demanding. Sometimes they lie when they say they're going to tip. But sometimes, they provide interesting conversation or helpful personal/professional connections. The main reason we all work is to earn money. We all figure out a way to make this gig work best for us. Those that don't figure out a way, end up quitting. I know that this job isn't going to make us rich. You will never be rich while working for somebody else. But this job gives me the flexibility to work when I want to/when I can so that I can earn extra money to have a little something left over at the end of every month.
> 
> It is exhausting coming to this forum and seeing someone bashed for having a positive attitude.


True. As been said before, this gig ain't for everyone.

I don't know how many times I've read a a complaint about something petty.

Just do a face palm and move on.

Such is life.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.


I've had many rude customers. Many call me on the phone and are rude before I even get to them, so I don't even finish driving to them. Individual customers are not important. I don't actually need all of their business. If I only do 24 rides instead of 25 rides in a night because of a rude person, I still get to drive tomorrow and make 96% as much money, whereas picking up some rude dude means you get a bad rating and a false complaint that could kick you off the app.



> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


I almost always load everything in the trunk. I'm not sure I've ever been tipped for a grocery run, and half the time I'll even take it out of the trunk and bring it to the pax's door step... one time even into their kitchen.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


I think a lot of driver issues are brought on by their attitude in general. Be a positive person, generally positive things happen, be a negative person, generally negative things happen. Now some market are just the pits so you do have that variable to deal with.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


It is true but also not an absolute truth. This topic could become a controversial topic. In my point of view, Every bodies in this case, riders and drivers are depending on each other is the truth. U/L is not 100% customer service job, it could be considered as pool ride sharing platform.

My first ride with Uber was when I came back from out of state jan, 2018. I just didn't know I could use Uber/Lyft in very early morning. So I used yellow taxi service to get to Airport. The meter kept running so quick in front of my eyes, increasing every $1 so quickly in every short distance. Car is nasty and uncomfortable either. $98 for that ride and I gave taxi driver $5 tips for his early morning service. This was a real taxi service.
For the return trip, It was an afternoon, So I gave Uber a try. Really nice car, clean and beauty, better personality from driver, I could even charge my dying phone battery those I could take as better service. That ride costed me $26, may be because of first time rider. I gave $7 tips to driver which all of my cash in pocket. 
Those were very different experiences. Ever since then, I always use Uber to save my money, better car, better environment, which are for my own benefit.

I have been both a rider and a driver. As a rider, I thank to every driver who pick me up and give me a ride to where I wanted to go. Riding is a part of my task to finish my purpose getting done. So, I always thanked to drivers to help me out on fulfilling my purpose.
As a driver, (I drive because I need some extra money to pay my debts), I thanked to every riders for paying some money for fulfill my goal. Every one has different personality and different attitudes, good day or bad day. My task is to bring riders from point A to B safely. Whatever they said, I don't care. Finish the ride, forget about them and wait for another ride. That is.

Then, who is getting benefit from who? Riders should take advantages of customer is always right on ridersharing platform? or U/L drivers having "this is my car attitude, without us, how could they get to work/home "?. Everybody is having each own benefit from each other.
Just for a few idiots (moron and some kids) who never used a real taxi service could give drivers some trouble. Some drivers also gave bad experience to some riders, trip cancelled, no show and been charge $5 which is not good practice for long term.
Please just try to contact riders, please try being a professional and end of the ride, take some money away from riders and forget about them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Some drivers also gave bad experience to some riders, trip cancelled, no show and been charge $5 which is not good practice for long term.
> Please just try to contact riders, please try being a professional and end of the ride, take some money away from riders and forget about them.


Pax should be ready to go when I get there. It greatly diminishes earnings when you have to wait 4 min and 49 seconds for the passenger to come out after arriving. Part of the agreement the pax has with Uber is that they will be there within 5 minutes. They do not value the driver's time otherwise.

10 minutes to get to passenger, 10 minutes waiting, 5 minute $5 fare, $1.20 for 8 minutes of wait time = $14.88/hr revenue (before expenses... ASSUMING THE PASSENGER SHOWS UP... If he doesn't, that's 20 minutes for $3.75, or $11.25/hr (before expenses)!

10 minutes to get to passenger, 5 minutes waiting, 5 minute $5 fare, $0.45 for 3 minutes wait time = $16.35/hr revenue (before expenses)

10 minutes to get to passenger, 0 minutes waiting, 5 minute $5 fare, $0 wait time. = $20/hr revenue (before expenses)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ANTlifebaby said:


> But this is very very Pollyanna-ish.


Pollyanna-ish? I thought the OP was more Cindy Loo-ish.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


ROFLMFAO! They definitely need me a whole lot more than I need them, I got a real job and only do this part time, but keep telling yourself that. There are lots of ways i can make $300 a week that don't involve dealing with whiny over-entitled snowflakes.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


While I agree that customer service is imperative in the service industry, may I remind you that according to Uber's filings drivers are Uber's customers and riders are driver's customers. Therefore, as drivers should always strive to provide the best possible experience for riders, so should uber provide and maintain the best experience and environment to its customers. 
Unfortunately for riders, when Uber's customers are disgruntled by uber's progressive deterioration of revenue streams to its customers, the quality of service trickles down in kind. 
This is the inherent flaw in uber's business model as it depends on increasing the proportion of fares it must retain to support its operations. 
Unfortunately, uber does not realize that there are other ways to generate revenue streams without having to take any thing from fares. Actually there's a model that would allow uber, under its current capacity, to generate minimum $24 billion net revenue after paying drivers 100% of fares, insurance, and marketing. *This model is not based in any type of upfront payment of fees by the driver.* *Absolutely nothing. *

This model will not be explained in details here, but it will be eventually disclosed through appropriate channels at due time. 
Keep in mind that nothing is proprietary in this industry so anyone can copy any of its parts.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I like threads like this. It exposes the Uber shills so I know who to ignore.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Some drivers also gave bad experience to some riders, trip cancelled, no show and been charge $5 which is not good practice for long term.
> Please just try to contact riders, please try being a professional and end of the ride, take some money away from riders and forget about them.


It might not be a good practice in the long term for Uber, but might well be for the Partner.

The Uber system is set so that the loyalty of the passenger is to Uber- not the driver, who might never see them again. Further, the driver has no pecuniary interest in seeing Uber either succeed as an enterprise or fail. If Uber were to collapse, it would be no long term sweat off of the partner's behind. The pax will still need rides, the partners will still be available to driver them, they would just need a different way to get together. Men and women got together long before match.com went on line, and will do so even if the enterprise closes and ditto for this.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Now I mainly drive Friday and Saturday nights (bar runs) I wish I could say that I never had a rude customer (depends on your definition of rude) that doesn't mean I don't give great service. In fact the drivers on the app WOULD NOT be driving because of 1* if they were rude all the time. I think this should be in the complaint forum because it sounds like u had a rude driver.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Pax should be ready to go when I get there. It greatly diminishes earnings when you have to wait 4 min and 49 seconds for the passenger to come out after arriving. Part of the agreement the pax has with Uber is that they will be there within 5 minutes. They do not value the driver's time otherwise.
> 
> 10 minutes to get to passenger, 5 minutes waiting, 5 minute $5 fare. = $15/hr revenue (before expenses)
> 
> 10 minutes to get to passenger, 0 minutes waiting, 5 minute $5 fare. = $20/hr revenue (before expenses)


We shouldn't consider like that. How would you calculate your waste time on waiting ride request and lost on driving around? 
Riders might have some reason to reaching to your car. Not familiar with app, unaware of difference pick up location.
Some rider decided on their previous experience of waiting. So they requested the ride expecting their ride would come in 7 mins later but there was an Uber 2 mins away and reached to them very quickly. In this case, we shouldn't take advantage of 2 mins wait and take $5 for no show.
But I agree with you on we should cancel the ride if we did drive for 10 minutes and didn't see customer on site. It is their fault, they have enough time to prepare.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> We shouldn't consider like that. How would you calculate your waste time on waiting ride request and lost on driving around?


On a busy night you might get back to back ride requests without having to spend time waiting around for one. Many times I will have the next ride request before I even drop off the passenger. If you cancel a ride request on a busy night, you might get another one in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> On a busy night you might get back to back ride requests without having to spend time waiting around for one. Many times I will have the next ride request before I even drop off the passenger. If you cancel a ride request on a busy night, you might get another one in a matter of seconds.


If that is the case, there might be a reason of accepting 10 mins away pick up location.I never accepted the request which is more than 5 mins away for the busy night.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ihateyou said:


> Great logic. Ignore the only reason why you're working in the first place for Uber ($$$).


People constantly complain about how little they earn, how much they hate pax, how much they hate the company, bash other drivers for driving full time, etc. *But they continue to drive! *Where's the logic there? Find something else!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


The Uber shills are up early today.

And it's not a job as we are independent contractors.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

It must be nice driving in a market where you never get any rude customers, particularly after 9,000+ trips.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> And it's not a job as we are independent contractors.


I like the cut of your Jib.



SJCorolla said:


> It must be nice driving in a market where you never get any rude customers, particularly after 9,000+ trips.


you're saying the person who posted this has 9 K trips ?



Benjamin M said:


> People constantly complain about how little they earn, how much they hate pax, how much they hate the company, bash other drivers for driving full time, etc. *But they continue to drive! *Where's the logic there? Find something else!


This is a place where People vent man don't take it personally . If you NEVER had a time where some of these things have not gotten to you Saint hood awaits you . I don't like to RAWR in here (much) but I have experienced these things and can relate . Before telling other driver to just QUIT stop driving take a beat and try to relate.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Exhibiting typical puppet behavior in saying something controversial and disappearing.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Its 2019 and there's still people that dont know that forward facing cameras on phones create a mirror image.


True, I didn't think of it as a selfie!, my bad. ?
Shoot, is it already 2019???


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Cindy is part of the new Uber Driver Outreach Program (DROP). The goal of the program is to increase driver compliance as Uber drops pay.

Congrats on your new job, Cindy.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Cindy is part of the new Uber Driver Outreach Program (DROP). The goal of the program is to increase driver compliance as Uber drops pay.
> 
> Congrats on your new job, Cindy.


Wouldn't that actually be UDROP? I think I like that much better. Like

U DROP TO YOUR KNEES!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

In all jobs you come across rude and obnoxious people (customers, bosses, peers). It's obviously a lot easier to deal with those people while making 6 figures than with Uber's pay and actions. Most of my passenger leave me alone and I leave them alone. I get them from Point A to Point B safely. Bottom line is that as I have said to people that I've worked with in all my previous jobs, if you're unhappy, do something that makes you happy. Life is too short to be in a job that you don't like.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> The Uber shills are up early today.
> 
> And it's not a job as we are independent contractors.


IC ..lol .. umm yeah OK


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tom Oldman said:


> True, I didn't think of it as a selfie!, my bad. ?
> Shoot, is it already 2019???


Well just chalk it up to early onset alzheimer's

[


dauction said:


> IC ..lol .. umm yeah OK


What tax form did the IRS accept from you this year?


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

> you're saying the person who posted this has 9 K trips ?


No, but I do and would gladly trade places with anyone who never gets rude customers.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

SJCorolla said:


> No, but I do and would gladly trade places with anyone who never gets rude customers.


Ahh ok yeah I would trade as well and I am only at 3400 ish rides


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nobo said:


> This is a place where People vent man don't take it personally . If you NEVER had a time where some of these things have not gotten to you Saint hood awaits you . I don't like to RAWR in here (much) but I have experienced these things and can relate . Before telling other driver to just QUIT stop


Oh, I absolutely support venting and I've done it here myself. Was more referring to going after other drivers and doing nothing but complaining, all while still driving. It isn't good for anyone.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Smelly


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

For me, it's more the drivers that constantly whine about this being a low skilled, low paying job. Yes, it is. So what?

I have mad IT skillz, developed over many years of working in the industry. I have degrees and certifications, I was a certified Vessel Safety Examiner for a few years. I can even wipe my own butt. Do any of these skills help with driving? Yeah, some. They also help with Customer Service, which I would argue is NOT a skill everyone has and it requires education, patience and understanding.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


You'll change your tune this first time "the customer" decides they want a free ride and make a false claim against you which leads to you earning an outrageous time out, causing the loss of one or two days of income.
I hope you'll share that experience the first time it happens, because it will. You can take it to the bank.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> For me, it's more the drivers that constantly whine about this being a low skilled, low paying job. Yes, it is. So what?
> 
> I have mad IT skillz, developed over many years of working in the industry. I have degrees and certifications, I was a certified Vessel Safety Examiner for a few years. I can even wipe my own butt. Do any of these skills help with driving? Yeah, some. They also help with Customer Service, which I would argue is NOT a skill everyone has and it requires education, patience and understanding.


I fell like maybe this is posted in the wrong thread ? or were you meaning to reply / Quote someone ?



Jake Air said:


> You'll change your tune this first time "the customer" decides they want a free ride and make a false claim against you which leads to you earning an outrageous time out, causing the loss of one or two days of income.
> I hope you'll share that experience the first time it happens, because it will. You can take it to the bank.


I had someone once claim we had been in an accident and it took 2 days for the investigator to contact me finding out there was no accident at all they were just upset that I refused to take 5 passengers all with open containers in TX .


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I was responding to Benjamin M's comment about drivers complaining all the time.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

CindyLoo928 -- Even your username indicates " Georgia Peach ". You have been a member for one day. Please give it 500 trips and a blazing hot Georgia summer before you blast us cynical drivers. Since most of my problem pax are females in their late twenties and thirties, some of your women pax will hate you because you are a blue eyed, blond in her twenties. 
At that time, please remember the comments you have read on this forum. 
As with anything -- when you read similar experiences and complaints from drivers all over America, it is very likely the selfish and rude behavior of certain types of people toward someone that they feel is owing to them, whether it be cleaning their house, serving them dinner or driving them to a destination. 
You are in for a real education on human behavior.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

The OP hasn’t replied to any replies to her post. Definitely a shill. Or a troll. Most likely uber shill.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cindy may be in a market similar to mine. I simply do not get many rude customers, but even when I do, I've had training on how to handle them (Restaurant Management for eight years and trained in handling tough customers), so, to me "it ain't no thang".

I once had a guy that was extremely rude. Kept making fun of how old my car was (he was half way drunk). I said to him "Look dude, if you're going to be rude, it'll cost you $5!.

He reached in his pocket, pulled out a $10 and asked if I had change?

Yep!

3 minutes later he was out of my car and I was $5 richer.

Love that dude! Gave me a great story to tell riders when they ask me how I handle drunks


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Shit shit shit shit shit shit


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Cindy may be in a market similar to mine. I simply do not get many rude customers, but even when I do, I've had training on how to handle them (Restaurant Management for eight years and trained in handling tough customers), so, to me "it ain't no thang".
> 
> I once had a guy that was extremely rude. Kept making fun of how old my car was (he was half way drunk). I said to him "Look dude, if you're going to be rude, it'll cost you $5!.
> 
> ...


Someone in Dallas PLEASE try this and link the youtube video for me


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Remember the driver is the only reason you have a ride!
They are tearing up their vehicle
Committing their time to the passenger
When it comes to tipping think "what if it was your family member that was trying to make a living" would you appreciate people not tipping or caring about their vehicle?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> Uber took off because of the fact that people were getting sick of being treated like walking inanimate cash dispensers by the taxi industry, and it's disappointing to see that same attitude so prevalent here - so much so that upon linking UPnet to regular riders, I've actually been told you must all be a false flag operation by taxi drivers to make Uber look bad and make people go back to taxis!


The 2019 version of uber NEVER would have "taken off" in 2013.

The uber that "took off" in 2013 paid the drivers a decent wage, and customers were charged TRANSPARENT rates off a rate chart.

Driver pay rates were more than TRIPLE what they are now, uber took 15-20% and there were NO booking fees.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Homie G said:


> That might be reversed.
> 
> We are the only reason the pax have a job.
> 
> We're the ones who take them to work


Not the way it works.



CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


So great to finally hear a positive customer based attitude. You are so correct.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> So great to finally hear a positive customer based attitude. You are so correct.


Just Curious here you drive in Atlanta and NEVER had a Rude customer ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nobo said:


> Someone in Dallas PLEASE try this and link the youtube video for me


It'll cost ya a 5 spot


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Spoken like a true Millennial........grow up.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Ya'll shouldn't feed the trolls.


not even really a troll has not posted at all since the original .


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I think someone said Cindy is in Georgia....well no wonder she's had no rude pax. I'm originally from Alabama and the south is known to be super friendly. I'm surprised pax don't bring Cindy pies. Well I live in a big city now, very large city, and it is very, very different than the south, Cindy.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> I think someone said Cindy is in Georgia....well no wonder she's had no rude pax. I'm originally from Alabama and the south is known to be super friendly. I'm surprised pax don't bring Cindy pies. Well I live in a big city now, very large city, and it is very, very different than the south, Cindy.


her profile says she is from a town of 20 K in GA but I don't even think she is a Driver at all


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I love getting advice from new Cindys....its important that some plays the corporate schill here.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Homie G said:


> That might be reversed.
> 
> We are the only reason the pax have a job.
> 
> We're the ones who take them to work


Totally agree. When I had only a wrecked car for a few weeks, living too far from a bus stop, I thought I would lose both of my jobs. Regular taxi fare would have been too much. Uber drivers, by being willing to work like monkies for crap pay, allowed me to keep my jobs by not taking more money for transportation per day than I make in a day. I say thanks to the drivers for helping me not become unemployed and homeless.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> If you have never had a rude passenger, you haven't driven enough.
> 
> Or you live in Minnesota.


I am in Wisconsin. I have never had a rude passenger.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I am in Wisconsin. I have never had a rude passenger.


 Wausau WI population 40 k  holler back when you get to like 4 - 7 million population city


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> People constantly complain about how little they earn, how much they hate pax, how much they hate the company, bash other drivers for driving full time, etc. *But they continue to drive! *Where's the logic there? Find something else!


Most people complain about their jobs in any field and they keep working. You already know and people keep working. You can't ask people to look for other jobs because they complain. That's so rude.



CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


How many rides have you had so far? You sounds like you had like about 25 trips.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> Most people complain about their jobs in any field and they keep working. You already know and people keep working. You can't ask people to look for other jobs because they complain. That's so rude.


This is true. However, my first boss ever gave me some great wisdom, his last day after around 15 years of managing the shop I worked in. "Ben, when it isn't fun anymore, it's time to quit." He was a father figure to me and I was so upset by his departure but his words rang true and I have always followed his advice.

Hate driving? Don't open the app. Last job I left included an exit interview and two weeks that I really didn't want to work. Once I stop having fun driving, it's only a matter of uninstalling two apps and nobody will notice.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> This is true. However, my first boss ever gave me some great wisdom, his last day after around 15 years of managing the shop I worked in. "Ben, when it isn't fun anymore, it's time to quit." He was a father figure to me and I was so upset by his departure but his words rang true and I have always followed his advice.
> 
> Hate driving? Don't open the app. Last job I left included an exit interview and two weeks that I really didn't want to work. Once I stop having fun driving, it's only a matter of uninstalling two apps and nobody will notice.


wait wait wait so for you it's FUN to drive around the DFW metroplex ??? construction asshat drivers driving 30 mins to go 10 miles in &(*^$(()#@%#$( dfw TRAFFIC ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nobo said:


> wait wait wait so for you it's FUN to drive around the DFW metroplex ??? construction asshat drivers driving 30 mins to go 10 miles in &(*^$(()#@%#$( dfw TRAFFIC ?


Yes, I enjoy driving. I know how to avoid traffic, I've learned my market.

Again, easiest job to quit. Don't enjoy driving? Find something that you truly enjoy doing and you won't work a day in your life.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, I enjoy driving. I know how to avoid traffic, I've learned my market.
> 
> Again, easiest job to quit. Don't enjoy driving? Find something that you truly enjoy doing and you won't work a day in your life.


ok so you have a magic vehicle that parts the DFW traffic for you ??? and you have diarrhea of the mouth with the QUIT if you don't enjoy driving NO HUMAN enjoys being in traffic . I like doing uber but im not a jackass who just blah blah blahs at people all day. I would drop chits that you don't make what i make a week and your Rating isn't mine so have fun driving in your magic dragon world .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nobo said:


> ok so you have a magic vehicle that parts the DFW traffic for you ??? and you have diarrhea of the mouth with the QUIT if you don't enjoy driving NO HUMAN enjoys being in traffic . I like doing uber but im not a jackass who just blah blah blahs at people all day. I would drop chits that you don't make what i make a week and your Rating isn't mine so have fun driving in your magic dragon world .


DFW, Dallas Fort Worth?

Hey man, just sharing my opinion based on life experiences. It sounds like you're having a tough time, I encourage you to explore other opportunities. I genuinely hope that you find something that you enjoy. 

And if this gig is all that is available, I get it. I've stuck out for a long time with jobs that killed me, mentally and physically. Gotta make that money.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> DFW, Dallas Fort Worth?
> 
> Hey man, just sharing my opinion based on life experiences. It sounds like you're having a tough time, I encourage you to explore other opportunities. I genuinely hope that you find something that you enjoy. :smiles:
> 
> And if this gig is all that is available, I get it. I've stuck out for a long time with jobs that killed me, mentally and physically. Gotta make that money.


Jesus you're not even from a metroplex LOL Just stop putting your nose in shit especially if you're in a market with a population
of like 220k those movies you see with all the pretty brake lights on the highways thats what it is to be in a metroplex try ejoying moving through that then get back to me .


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Nobo said:


> ok so you have a magic vehicle that parts the DFW traffic for you ??? and you have diarrhea of the mouth with the QUIT if you don't enjoy driving NO HUMAN enjoys being in traffic . I like doing uber but im not a jackass who just blah blah blahs at people all day. I would drop chits that you don't make what i make a week and your Rating isn't mine so have fun driving in your magic dragon world .


Snarky, Snarky, Snarky... can I be your friend?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nobo said:


> Jesus you're not even from a metroplex LOL Just stop putting your nose in shit especially if you're in a market with a populating of like 220k those movies you see with all the pretty brake lights on the highways thats what it is to be in a metroplex try ejoying moving through that then get back to me .


I'm lost. Not sure what you're taking about, this isn't under a regional board? I drive in Richmond Virginia.

Anyway, have a great evening. :smiles:


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Snarky, Snarky, Snarky... can I be your friend?


Sure Let's go to Shenanigans


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Nobo said:


> Sure Let's go to Shenanigans :smiles:


I'll buy...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nobo said:


> Sure Let's go to Shenanigans :smiles:







I gotta watch the second one again. Best scene ever ?


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm lost. Not sure what you're taking about, this isn't under a regional board? I drive in Richmond Virginia.
> 
> Anyway, have a great evening. :smiles:


ok dropped, just to put it in perspective a bit though 146000 ish people moved to this area last year


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Yeah!.yeah!....U are a Uber 5* employe who just happen to start in Uber headquarter...that's why u talking good...wait for few more months...someone using algorithm will deactivate ur pass ???


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


This is not a job. We are not employees. We are independent contractors.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

-JR- said:


>


Jesus, why do ask questions like "well how far is your house?"

Who cares? Explain clearly how pool works, instead of just saying "this is how pool works." Maybe he really has no clue.

When he says "I know where I live." Say "we're not GOING to where you live."

You waffle so much and if he understands pool he's a dick who is trying to get an x ride cheap, but if he doesn't understand he just thinks you're an idiot.

Be direct.

And why are you calling a pool pax? Shuffle...

Plus she doesn't give a shit about your pax problems.

At least you finally kicked him out. As soon as he called me bad he'd be gone. But I would have been more direct much earlier.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

TomH said:


> This is not a job. We are not employees. We are independent contractors.


It's still a job even though we are NOT employees


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nobo said:


> It's still a job even though we are NOT employees


I put a two week notice to my boss. I rejected it and told me to get my sorry a$$ back to work.

I'll show me, I'm filling for unemployment.

If I fight it, I'm taking me to court


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Find something that you truly enjoy doing and you won't work a day in your life.


That advice goes double for heroin addicts.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TomH said:


> This is not a job. We are not employees. We are independent contractors.


And boy am I thankful for that! But one huge downside is that we don't have a W2. My wife works for the Department of Taxation and she's on my case to get "a real job." Hopefully soon I'll pick up my former career in web development, unfortunately for her it'll probably still be a 1099 ?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Well said.
> 
> I continously scratch my head reading threads about how miserable drivers are, bashing their peers, and saying horrible things about passengers.
> 
> Like I said above, it's the easiest job to quit. Don't like it? Don't open the app. It's that simple. Otherwise, be a decent person and remember that this gig is all about serving your local community. Taxi drivers and bus drivers also deal with crap on the daily. They signed up for it, so did we.


You Uber employees love to use the "don't like it, quit" line. That line is played out and doesn't work anymore.



Benjamin M said:


> People constantly complain about how little they earn, how much they hate pax, how much they hate the company, bash other drivers for driving full time, etc. *But they continue to drive! *Where's the logic there? Find something else!


Not everyone's financial situation is good as yours. For many drivers, this is their only source of income (hopefully short term) while looking for a real job. You have lots to learn about Uber and Lyft, such as drivers earning less than what they agreed to prior to driving for these companies, how surges and bonuses are being taking away, drivers being deactivated without evidence.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

btone31 said:


> You Uber employees love to use the "don't like it, quit" line. That line is played out and doesn't work anymore.
> 
> 
> Not everyone's financial situation is good as yours. For many drivers, this is their only source of income (hopefully short term) while looking for a real job. You have lots to learn about Uber and Lyft, such as drivers earning less than what they agreed to prior to driving for these companies, how surges and bonuses are being taking away, drivers being deactivated without evidence.


I am not an Uber employee. But I get that a lot because I am articulate and I enjoy driving. Sadly, that generally leads to that conclusion.

I'm also looking for the next thing. If you read my posts you'll know my story well. I'm probably the most open member here.


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

Wait until you get a.....

rider who complains your low volume non confrontational jazz music is offensive...

rider cancels their trip 1 min before the ride ends...

rider leaves their garbage from their purse or bags inside your vehicle...

rider eats buffalo wings in your car and gets angry when you ask them not to eat that...

rider eats tilapia fish in your car...

rider encoming on a scooter knocks the scooter into your car, dents it, then denys they did... Then low rates you!

rider orders you to remove a piece of clothing that's offensive to their own sports team...

rider blows their nose and throws the kleenexs on your floor...

rider who is so cheap to order shared rides to and from the airport or work or Dr Appointments then complains about being late after their repeated requests that you not accept new rides, then 1 stars you...

riders vomit in your car 

rider has you running multiple stop drug runs in very dangerous areas...

Respect goes both ways.. Drivers who complain about treatment should not be just discarded as being angry at everyone.. Many riders feel entitled for some reason and expect drivers to conform to their unreasonable demands.. 

It goes both ways.. Uber and lyft should share the responsibility by reminding riders that they too are to behave in a respectable and respectful way. They have zero skin in the game.. It's not their vehicles, they could care less as long as they cut their cut off the money. They are too worried about offending or turning away ANY ONE who they can get a buck from even if that person doesn't know how to be a decent human being


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Hands down DP HaHa Winner of the week!


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

if and it's a BIG if , IF she is even an Uber driver Acworth GA has a population of 22k. You can fit her entire market In our football stadium, her experience may be COMPLETELY different if she ever gets to a market where she isn't related to every person she picks up.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m going to put a sign in the back of my car:

Insults - $5ea
Accusations - $5ea
Demands - $5ea


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I'm going to put a sign in the back of my car:
> 
> Insults - $5ea
> Accusations - $5ea
> ...


you should add


----------



## KnowFear415 (Mar 2, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


What if the driver is an old lady too? What if the driver has a bad back? What if the paxhole just leaves his luggage on the curb and simply stares at you? I assist with rider's luggage because I don't want them messing with my trunk so it's for my own selfish reasons. If you never had a rude rider, then you are a very new driver with little experience. I have a 4.99 to 5.00 rating with 5900 rides within 2 years so I know the difference between customer service and brown nosing. The customer is the most important asset to who? Uber? Me? The driver is EQUALLY important to uber.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I was a nice person before driving rideshare. I was treating pax very nice at the beginning. 
After a while I realized that at least +90% of pax don’t deserve extra care or nice attitude. Just drive A to B, that’s it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Nobo said:


> ok so you have a magic vehicle that parts the DFW traffic for you ??? and you have diarrhea of the mouth with the QUIT if you don't enjoy driving NO HUMAN enjoys being in traffic . I like doing uber but im not a jackass who just blah blah blahs at people all day. I would drop chits that you don't make what i make a week and your Rating isn't mine so have fun driving in your magic dragon world .


Sounds like somebody woke up on the wrong side of his car seat this morning.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Sounds like somebody woke up on the wrong side of his car seat this morning.


ohh that was yesterday and BEFORE i found out the dude was in a market with 200 K population


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I was a nice person before driving rideshare. I was treating pax very nice at the beginning.
> After a while I realized that at least +90% of pax don't deserve extra care or nice attitude. Just drive A to B, that's it.


Same here. In the beginning I was offering free water, opening doors, loading luggage, driving wherever they wanted. Boy did I ever learn. The school of hard knocks.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Same here. In the beginning I was offering free water, opening doors, loading luggage, driving wherever they wanted. Boy did I ever learn. The school of hard knocks.


I always do the luggage but it's like the other guy said it's for selfish reasons , I don't want PAX to just throw shit in the back of my car with not a care .


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Posted this in the Washington DC forum, so Imma just drop this here...

--

Richard Branson has famously said that he doesn't worry about his customers. He worries about his employees, and his employees take care of his customers when they are happy with the company.

In this case, since Uber does not take care of its "partners," we sometimes choose not to take care of Uber's customers. Uber even acknowledges as such in its IPO filing, citing that future lowered driver incentives might degrade future customer service.

They know they're screwing us. Only newbies and suckers take it in the backside and keep sucking up to entitled paxholes. The rest of us are just doing our part to support Richard Branson's thesis. Because who doesn't like Richard Branson?!?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


...and never forget that you are THE USA uber drivers...and no other uber drivers from any other country can say that...

...and don't forget to thank your Mother as if she didn't give you life you would not have a job driving for uber...


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Why are you so willing to do so much for so little for people who don't value the service and don't care how badly you're being treated and paid?

Our pay has been absolutely gutted and it's gonna get worse. Both companies have said so.

At these rates people are getting an insane bargain at my expense. I already over-deliver as it is.

Once I get out of this mess I will have no kind words for anyone saying how much they love Uber and Lyft.

We, as drivers, get no love at all.



GGDaddy said:


> Posted this in the Washington DC forum, so Imma just drop this here...
> 
> --
> 
> ...


????????



Benjamin M said:


> YES! Thank you!
> 
> I have been bashed on here for the following -
> 
> ...


People are dying because Uber and Lyft refuse to implement even the most basic and essential protections for riders AND drivers.

It is impossible to provide a safe, quality service to the public when drivers are treated and paid this poorly.

Like every industry, if you want talent you have to pay for it.



SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> This is a customer service job. You provide a service and get paid. Sometimes the customer is rude and demanding. Sometimes they lie when they say they're going to tip. But sometimes, they provide interesting conversation or helpful personal/professional connections. The main reason we all work is to earn money. We all figure out a way to make this gig work best for us. Those that don't figure out a way, end up quitting. I know that this job isn't going to make us rich. You will never be rich while working for somebody else. But this job gives me the flexibility to work when I want to/when I can so that I can earn extra money to have a little something left over at the end of every month.
> 
> It is exhausting coming to this forum and seeing someone bashed for having a positive attitude.


You're working in an industry with the highest workplace homicide rate of almost every nation while incurring massive costs and being paid the worst rates in the industry's history - BY FAR - and you're acting like that's cool?!?

Quitting won't fix what's wrong here.

Uber and Lyft are willfully getting tens to hundreds of thousands of people seriously injured, raped, assaulted, and sometimes murdered because they refuse to comply with even basic safety standards.

And you're defending this.

You need to get educated:

https://www.osha.gov/Publications/taxi-driver-violence-factsheet.pdf
http://www.schallerconsult.com/taxi/safercabs.pdf
http://www.taxi-library.org/driving-poor.pdf
https://static.theintercept.com/amp...p-companys-plan-neglects-injured-drivers.html


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

corniilius said:


> There are lots of ways i can make $300 a week that don't involve dealing with whiny over-entitled snowflakes.


Then do them


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Westerner said:


> Then do them


I've never used Uber and Lyft as a rider. Drivers like you are why.

Can't trust my life to someone who is completely ignorant of the reasons why it's a terrible idea (and illegal) to pay and treat drivers as abusively as these companies do.

Theranos never killed anyone. Uber and Lyft have killed and maimed thousands.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Thousands of customers come and go, but only one car. Car is your most important assets.

Anyhoo, welcome back 'Lil Cindy! You normally play the role of an entitled millenial passenger, so this thread is a creative twist! Well done.


----------



## Andreq907 (May 27, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Kinda entitled opinion eh? Also im pretty sure i have you a ride like 10000x? Youre the blonde whose drunk and wants me to stop for food without paying me for it righ? Lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> This forum has a history with Cindis...
> 
> Welcome to the forum....8>)
> 
> ...


We KNOW where that FINGER has been . . .


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

A few things to remember:
1. Drivers, some of who have been at this gig SINCE IT WAS PROFITABLE, myself included, come here to reminisce the good old days of steady income.
2. These same drivers come to vent about the atrocities performed upon them by the pax of whose behavior has been steadily declining along with the pax fees.

Everyone is welcome to their opinion. 
But I encourage you to come to a place known for: 
1. Pax lying to get free rides and losing time online as a result because 'pax is right, even when they aren't, with no proof necessary'.
2. Pax calling the cops on you because you care more about their kids than they do and refuse to allow them to ride without a carseat.
3. Pax puking in your car/passing out in your car because of over-intoxication. 
4. Pax down-rating you because you won't speed because they decided to wait till last minute to order their uber and now they're running late.
5. Pax who sit in your car and IMMEDIATELY start screwing with every knob they can reach.
6. I'm pretty sure you're getting the point by now...

I highly doubt this attitude of 'the pax is your friend' will last if you do.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> A few things to remember:
> 1. Drivers, some of who have been at this gig SINCE IT WAS PROFITABLE, myself included, come here to reminisce the good old days of steady income.
> 2. These same drivers come to vent about the atrocities performed upon them by the pax of whose behavior has been steadily declining along with the pax fees.
> 
> ...


You forgot the 
PAX deciding your car is a better place to eat their meals than the table in their house/apartment


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The problem with this gig now...

Is when it started the idea WAS....

Exchange my time and vehicle...

For your (pax) money and respect...8>O

And it has degenerated to...

What will you do for my money....8>O

In the monkeys opinion...

The TNCs have succeeded....

Where no one else could....?

Making Taxis look good...8>)

Rakos


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Nobo said:


> You forgot the
> PAX deciding your car is a better place to eat their meals than the table in their house/apartment


LMAO, so I did. But that's only because I refuse uncontainered food into my car, and pull over the moment I hear it open. And if it continues to be open I end the ride. People are definitely not as quiet as they think.

I also believe that it takes some guts to think that its appropriate to eat in someone else's car. Hell, I don't even eat in my car.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's always a "New Member".

...and us driving people is the only reason these billion dollar companies survive.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

-JR- said:


>


you should have asked him if he wanted to get out at that turn. I tell them we dont make up the routes on pools. instructions on navigation come from gps. .


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Your passenger who rarely tips, gives you a low rating for a future discount, pays very little for a ride is not your friend. They are your enemy. Always remember that. They are your enemy. Listen closely. They are your enemy. Say that over and over. They are your enemy. When you pickup your paxholes you will remember this. Breath deeply and repeat they are my enemy. Every paxhole you pickup. They are my enemy. On the count of three you will wake up to actual reality and realize they are your enemy.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Homie G said:


> That might be reversed.
> 
> We are the only reason the pax have a job.
> 
> We're the ones who take them to work


I've been known to get a few people to work late


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I am not an Uber employee. But I get that a lot because I am articulate and I enjoy driving. Sadly, that generally leads to that conclusion.
> 
> I'm also looking for the next thing. If you read my posts you'll know my story well. I'm probably the most open member here.


Non shills don't post what you were posting on this thread. I could careless about posts in the past. This is the present. Your posts here on this topic weren't open and sounded like an employee.



CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Another person who post and then leaves. You have lots to learn about Uber and Lyft.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

According to The BORG(uber) passengers are the customers of drivers and drivers customers of THE BORG. Therefore and in accordance with the thread's title DRIVERS are the reason for THE BORG'S existence. 
Now all humanoid trolls go back to your collective and spread the virus. Tell them this one backfired.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Should be on Uber, then, to put the loading and unloading of groceries into the job description. Better yet, compensate for the extra labor. If I posted my xray of my lower spine you'd realize why I avoided Best Buys on Black Friday. Why I avoided grocery stores and whatnot.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> Your passenger who rarely tips, gives you a low rating for a future discount, pays very little for a ride is not your friend. They are your enemy. Always remember that. They are your enemy. Listen closely. They are your enemy. Say that over and over. They are your enemy. When you pickup your paxholes you will remember this. Breath deeply and repeat they are my enemy. Every paxhole you pickup. They are my enemy. On the count of three you will wake up to actual reality and realize they are your enemy.


Rideshare probably isn't a good match for you.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Carbuncle said:


> I've never used Uber and Lyft as a rider. Drivers like you are why.
> 
> Can't trust my life to someone who is completely ignorant of the reasons why it's a terrible idea (and illegal) to pay and treat drivers as abusively as these companies do.
> 
> Theranos never killed anyone. Uber and Lyft have killed and maimed thousands.


You can be bitter and angry all you want. It is indeed your choice not to use Uber and Lyft. But they are doing nothing illegal, and they have killed no one. And from my personal experience they pay better, and treat people better, than thousands of companies in America. Are they a way to make a viable living? No, they are not, but neither is Wal Mart, the largest private employer on earth.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Westerner said:


> You can be bitter and angry all you want. It is indeed your choice not to use Uber and Lyft. But they are doing nothing illegal, and they have killed no one. And from my personal experience they pay better, and treat people better, than thousands of companies in America. Are they a way to make a viable living? No, they are not, but neither is Wal Mart, the largest private employer on earth.


You don't have the faintest idea at all what you're talking about. You've done absolutely no research on this industry whatsoever and are arguing entirely from ignorance.

Uber's flagrant unwillingness to comply with even the most basic and essential regulations in this industry has resulted in well over 1,000 deaths and tens of thousands of assaults, rapes, and robberies. Most the the deaths have been the drivers.

Get a clue.



Westerner said:


> You can be bitter and angry all you want. It is indeed your choice not to use Uber and Lyft. But they are doing nothing illegal, and they have killed no one. And from my personal experience they pay better, and treat people better, than thousands of companies in America. Are they a way to make a viable living? No, they are not, but neither is Wal Mart, the largest private employer on earth.


Here's just one study that only covers traffic incidents. It's actually worse than what I claimed above:

"A new working paper from the Becker-Friedman Institute at the University of Chicago, "The Cost of Convenience: Ridesharing and Traffic Fatalities," by John Barrios, Yael Hochberg, and Hanyi Yi tries to measure the independent impact of Uber and Lyft. [UPDATE: The original version of the study is no longer up at the Becker-Friedman Institue. I have linked to an earlier version.] They conclude that ridesharing has increased traffic deaths (including pedestrians) per year by 987 deaths - an increase of 3%. The "annual cost in human lives range from $5.33 billion to $13.24 billion per year." Such, they argue, is the cost of convenience.
Almost 1000 deaths per year."

https://medium.com/@russroberts/does-ridesharing-increase-traffic-deaths-f32817b32b78
And when you consider both companies refuse to release data about precisely how many fatalities, injuries, assaults, and other crimes are facilitated by Uber's gross and willful negligence you can bet those numbers are much worse.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Westerner said:


> but neither is Wal Mart, the largest private employer on earth.


You don't know what you're talking about.

There are many people who make a "viable" living (how do YOU define viable?) working at Walmart.

Workers at Walmart get RAISES and PROMOTIONS. Many of their mgmt staff started as entry-level workers.

Unlike Walmart, these piece of shit "gig" companies CUT their workers' pay.

Uber and lyft have CUT driver pay rates by more than 70% since 2013.



Westerner said:


> And from my personal experience they pay better, and treat people better, than thousands of companies in America.


Who are these "thousands" of companies?


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> There are many people who make a "viable" living (how do YOU define viable?) working at Walmart.
> 
> ...


I'll never stump for WalMart because they'd do it too if they were techies.

But you're right.

And in LA driver pay has been slashed by over 80% since the salad days.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Carbuncle said:


> I'll never stump for WalMart because they'd do it too if they were techies.
> 
> But you're right.
> 
> And in LA driver pay has been slashed by over 80% since the salad days.


I'm not stumping for Walmart either. They're certainly not angels. Worker morale at Walmart was definitely higher when Sam Walton was alive, that's for sure. But my point is they treat their workers better than the gig companies do.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'm not stumping for Walmart either. They're certainly not angels. Worker morale at Walmart was definitely higher when Sam Walton was alive, that's for sure. But my point is they treat their workers better than the gig companies do.


And that's a seriously low bar to beat. What is wrong with this country?!?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kos um uber said:


> do uber or lyft offer you health health insurance in case a back pain or they pay for the hernia surgery
> 
> 
> do uber or lyft offer you health health insurance in case a back pain or they pay for the hernia surgery


Yes, actually, they do. It costs you, the driver $0.375/mile.

You're an independent contractor, after all. At least for now.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> And that's a seriously low bar to beat. What is wrong with this country?!?


Walmart is a step up. Quality opportunities and training are possible...even tuition assistance. Uber is not there. Qualifications for WM are higher. Uber drivers fall into many camps, but mostly need the flexibility or could not qualify for Wally


----------



## Robert Villa (Jan 4, 2018)

The OP is radio talk show fodder.


----------



## Drivebot (Apr 22, 2019)

As this is a customer service job the passenger should also know that. They are a customer, the same as any other service related industry, however, they do not treat this as such. Tips are generally expected in any type of job like this which doesn't occur from too many passengers. If I pick someone up at the store, helped them to load groceries into my car for several minutes, drive them 1 mile to their destination, then help them unload for less than $2.32 with no tip the customer is costing more than they're worth. They received the customer service and care, but took advantage of the service. I'm happy to help, and know they need the transportation and help, but this is a great flaw in this system.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

9 page troll thread :thumbup: use a swear word once, get rekt, start a troll thread that goes 9 pages... NBD. shout out to the mods on this forum ahahahaha, good work.:wink::roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Walmart is a step up. Quality opportunities and training are possible...even tuition assistance. Uber is not there. Qualifications for WM are higher. Uber drivers fall into many camps, but mostly need the flexibility or could not qualify for Wally


Killing me, Smalls.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> A couple of weeks ago I had a pax with furniture that she'd purchased


I agree with you&#8230;up to this point. I have no problem if pax comes to my car with a few grocery bags, suitcases to the airport or even a cardboard box or two. But I draw the line when it comes to furniture. That's what the U-Haul truck is for.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> I agree with you&#8230;up to this point. I have no problem if pax comes to my car with a few grocery bags, suitcases to the airport or even a cardboard box or two. But I draw the line when it comes to furniture. That's what the U-Haul truck is for.


Yes, absolutely. It was just an IKEA type of bookcase, fit in the back seat. Unassembled in a flat box. No problem at all.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, absolutely. It was just an IKEA type of bookcase, fit in the back seat. No problem at all.


Well, now that you say it was IKEA stuff, I see your point. If it's unassembled stuff still in the box, that's not too hard to accommodate. I used to wait for pings in the IKEA parking lot since the trips were usually longer.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Wait until you get a couple more false complaints and down rated because you were not the same color as the passenger. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen and it pisses me off. I pickup everyone and my 4.95 rating is now at a 4.93 because of 2 ****** bags that down rated me. One was a fraudulent claim about being offensive. (Thank you dashcam) Uber backed down, but didn't change the rating. The other was a ghetto bird, got in the car didn't say anything when I said hello, didn't say anything when I said goodbye and then down starred me because we are not the same race. Car was clean, ride was uneventful, she was greeted and treated with respect. Huge chip on her shoulder. Lived in a shit box apt, and was probably on crack. That doesn't bother me, messing with my rating does.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Rideshare probably isn't a good match for you.


You right making nothing isn't a good match for anyone



goneubering said:


> Rideshare probably isn't a good match for you.


You're right making nothing isn't a good match for anybody


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Walmart is a step up. Quality opportunities and training are possible...even tuition assistance. Uber is not there. Qualifications for WM are higher. Uber drivers fall into many camps, but mostly need the flexibility or could not qualify for Wally


Pretty sad if you can't qualify to get hired by Wally


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


And these drivers are the only reason ride sharring companies are still in business, Uber shill.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Helping with the bags isn't part of the agreement. I don't have to do that.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


lol you are as dumb as a bag of hammers lady, keep unloading those grocery bags for a couple bucks fare...just keep it to yourself pls


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

An excellent point. It's ALL about the customer.

Too many get sidelined, going down emotional blind alleys (such as 'my car, my music'). All that does is make both you and the customer unhappy.

Getting to work? Folks will find a way. I did, for decades before there was an Uber. Even when I depended on mass transit, I got around when they went on strike.

Welcome to the forum. We need more upbeat voices, folks who want to excel. Far too many here only wish to share their own misery.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, absolutely. It was just an IKEA type of bookcase, fit in the back seat. Unassembled in a flat box. No problem at all.


How many #'s? I don't want a hernia...



dryverjohn said:


> Wait until you get a couple more false complaints and down rated_ because you were not the same color as the passenger._ It doesn't happen often, but it does happen and it pisses me off. I pickup everyone and my 4.95 rating is now at a 4.93 because of 2 @@@@@@ bags that down rated me. One was a fraudulent claim about being offensive. (Thank you dashcam) Uber backed down, but didn't change the rating. The other was a ghetto bird, got in the car didn't say anything when I said hello, didn't say anything when I said goodbye and then down starred me because we are not the same race. Car was clean, ride was uneventful, she was greeted and treated with respect. Huge chip on her shoulder. Lived in a shit box apt, and was probably on crack. That doesn't bother me, messing with my rating does.


Got all 6 of my 1*'s this way...


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> People constantly complain about how little they earn, how much they hate pax, how much they hate the company, bash other drivers for driving full time, etc. *But they continue to drive! *Where's the logic there? Find something else!


96% fail & do, by design.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> Well, great, someone is happy. Your photo is showing you on the right side, passenger side. Maybe you're from a country with the driver on the right. Or you're just a rider ?? I suspect the latter...
> 
> The only reason millions of American have jobs is because of this or any consumer society, that's not a brainer!?


Gotta love Americans. The drivers wheel could be on either side. Depending on which country you are in.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> How many #'s? I don't want a hernia...


Like maybe seven, if that? Small shelf


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

CindyLoo928 said:


> (Not) Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty .


False. I know about this one website that involves a bus and... never mind.

I suggest modifying the thread title, though. The passenger is the only reason you have a *gig. *I have a job. This gig is flexible enough to make things work for me. And, frankly, I agree that the passenger's happiness has merit, but it does not transcend into placing the customer as your boss, which is where I think we'd disagree.

@Karen Stein : About "my music, my car" power plays: If you don't want to change the music to something the customer is requesting that isn't generally agreeable or sane, I'd call that fair.
Imagine if you ran a small store and the customer said "hey can I put on my music" and you get stuff you're not in the mood for like this: 



 (NSFW song!)
Are you saying you're cool with that, even if you might grimace to it?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> YES! Thank you!
> 
> I have been bashed on here for the following -
> 
> ...


After a beat down or two and a few knocked out teeth.. or a stab wound or a bullet to the brain pan.. then tell me about how I'm suppoed to be all helpful.

Me and mine.. THEY COME FIRST.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> After a beat down or two and a few knocked out teeth.. or a stab wound or a bullet to the brain pan.. then tell me about how I'm suppoed to be all helpful.
> 
> Me and mine.. THEY COME FIRST.


You've been beaten doing this gig?


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Wow OP! It seems like I've met you before. Now lets see. Where have I heard this point of view before??


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RicoTasso said:


> Wow OP! It seems like I've met you before. Now lets see. Where have I heard this point of view before??
> 
> View attachment 314051


Since so many people have thought I'm an Uber employee I'm really tempted to update my profile photo ?

Oooo! I got one better! An Uber hat AND the thumbs up! ?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Attitude. It's all about your attitude.

Too many here go to great lengths to find some flaw with our customers. The customer is seen as an imposition at best and our enemy at worst.

Look to all the threads complaining of grocery runs, short trips, dogs, customers who smell, stops at the convenience store, helping elderly/disabled customers, route directions, short waits, and so on.

Really! Such angst over petty things. Music? What's so bad you can't tolerate it for a five minute trip? Sure, let's annoy the customer - that will get us tips!

Our trips are all about the customer - not us. Our job is to get folks from place to place, and that's it. Don't make it more than it is.

If I can't provide the best experience, I want to give the most forgettable. Folks tend to remember the bad stuff.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Like maybe seven, if that? Small shelf


No hernia here then...


----------



## FloFocus (Apr 23, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


I've been a waitress and worked in hospitality for several years, so I know what it is to have your entire income be based on tips and having to get people to like you. I am going to guess that you don't drive in Northeastern city. As someone who


Benjamin M said:


> Pay aside, same gig. Don't like it? Don't drive. Find something else.


Most people who are driving a rideshare aren't turning down several six figure jobs a week or even 70K or 80K jobs for that matter. Most of us are putting a lot of wear and tear on our bodies and vehicles to make ends meet rather than sit around waiting for a handout. Drivers put up with a lot of abuse from the passengers/delivery customers and Uber, and we are the ones who stand to take the biggest L. I have a degree, and I speak, read, and write the language very well. It's tough to find a job right now that can pay you a living wage. If your fellow drivers want to come here and vent frustrations, how about offering them support and tips for becoming a happier, more well-adjusted driver rather than being dismissive. It seems to be so easy for the customers and the company to forget our humanity as drivers. It certainly doesn't help if we do that to each other.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Attitude. It's all about your attitude.
> Too many here go to great lengths to find some flaw with our customers. The customer is seen as an imposition at best and our enemy at worst.
> Look to all the threads complaining of grocery runs, short trips, dogs, customers who smell, stops at the convenience store, helping elderly/disabled customers, route directions, short waits, and so on.
> Really! Such angst over petty things. Music? What's so bad you can't tolerate it for a five minute trip? Sure, let's annoy the customer - that will get us tips!
> ...


Here's a reality check. 
All humans are inherently flawed. Its human nature to screw up, screw others and get screwed.
Its also our inherent right to vent about screwing up, getting screwed and to crow about screwing others.
YES! Its an inconvenience for me to change my set up because of someone who thinks its their personal McDonalds (we make it your way) for a less than 5 mile trip. It takes me time to reset, and that's money lost. I deny switching up my set up for under 15 mile (MILE not MINUTE) trips all the time. I'm entertaining enough that I still get my 5* AND a tip. 
Like you said, its all about attitude. A good salesman/saleswoman (and I was a curbstoner and sales woman of all brands of cars and motorcyles in reputable dealers at one time or another), can sell monks condoms, Eskimos ice, and sell you a trip to the bad place downstairs and make you look forward to shaking the devil's hand. Like the Rolling Stones once said 'you don't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes, you might just find, you get what you need'. They don't get what they want, but they achieve their needs and they walk away pleasantly satisfied with that.
And YES! Our job IS JUST to get people from point A to point B. Its people like you who make it more than that. 'Would you like a mint? A pony bottle of water perhaps? Would you like to use my charger?' 
People remember the bad stuff, and the stuff that doesn't go their way. Its all part of my first point. Humans are naturally flawed creatures that tend to cling to the flaws of others in hopes that they make their own flaws look less. You could make a perfect run, and people will still find ONE thing they didn't like. You can't fix nature. You can't fight nature. But you can stand behind morals and principles that you set for yourself that make you feel in control of your own life.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Here's a reality check.
> All humans are inherently flawed. Its human nature to screw up, screw others and get screwed.
> Its also our inherent right to vent about screwing up, getting screwed and to crow about screwing others.


Heckuva lot of screwing going on here... hope no one's forgotten their birth control pills...:notworthy::whistling::thumbup::wink:... if you cain't be good, name 'em after me... just sayin'


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Uber is going overboard with the shills on here...


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


I agree with you ignore all the obviously entitled people that are answering this post. Everyone expects to make money for doing nothing without lending a hand or giving good customer service. This country has become nothing but poor customer service with the expectation of getting tips just because they show up.



SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> This is a customer service job. You provide a service and get paid. Sometimes the customer is rude and demanding. Sometimes they lie when they say they're going to tip. But sometimes, they provide interesting conversation or helpful personal/professional connections. The main reason we all work is to earn money. We all figure out a way to make this gig work best for us. Those that don't figure out a way, end up quitting. I know that this job isn't going to make us rich. You will never be rich while working for somebody else. But this job gives me the flexibility to work when I want to/when I can so that I can earn extra money to have a little something left over at the end of every month.
> 
> It is exhausting coming to this forum and seeing someone bashed for having a positive attitude.


Preach


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Hbcolo said:


> I agree with you ignore all the obviously entitled people that are answering this post. Everyone expects to make money for doing nothing without lending a hand or giving good customer service. This country has become nothing but poor customer service with the expectation of getting tips just because they show up.


Honestly, that doesn't concern me so much as the ones who expect to make money _without even providing the service_. There are entire threads on this forum discussing ways to still make the customer pay without actually transporting them. If you wanna provide crappy service, have at it - you're the service provider and you're entitled to do that, and whatever consequences may come of that are on you. To be honest some customers even earn themselves a crappy service. But to actively avoid giving the service and still expect to get paid, that's just plain fraud.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> Honestly, that doesn't concern me so much as the ones who expect to make money _without even providing the service_. There are entire threads on this forum discussing ways to still make the customer pay without actually transporting them. If you wanna provide crappy service, have at it - you're the service provider and you're entitled to do that, and whatever consequences may come of that are on you. To be honest some customers even earn themselves a crappy service. But to actively avoid giving the service and still expect to get paid, that's just plain fraud.


I admit I like when I get paid for No One riding with me but I don't manufacture it it takes me 5 minutes and a lot of looking for the person for it to happen.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Westerner said:


> Then do them


I prefer not punching a clock. One of the benefits of having options. You'll understand someday.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

corniilius said:


> I prefer not punching a clock. One of the benefits of having options. You'll understand someday.


I understand perfectly. I just don't cry like a little baby about what I have chosen


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Westerner said:


> I understand perfectly. I just don't cry like a little baby about what I have chosen


There is a difference between crying and stating how it is, but carry on puppet.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

corniilius said:


> There is a difference between crying and stating how it is,


Not if you continue to do it


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber's manipulation is just as the Battered Woman Syndrome.
People who find themselves in an abusive relationship often do not feel safe or happy. Yet, they feel unable to leave for many reasons. These include fear and a belief that they are the cause of the abuse.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's manipulation is just as the Battered Woman Syndrome.
> People who find themselves in an abusive relationship often do not feel safe or happy. Yet, they feel unable to leave for many reasons. These include fear and a belief that they are the cause of the abuse.


I seriously doubt driving for Uber is the same as being in an abusive relationship...&#8230;&#8230;..BUT, we do live in the blameless society. It's never the fault of people in situations they don't like and it's up to someone else to fix it for them


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Westerner said:


> Not if you continue to do it


awe...why so grumpy Yogi? Did someone steal your picnic basket or something? Nobody is making you read what I post. Silly old bear.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

corniilius said:


> I prefer not punching a clock. One of the benefits of having options. You'll understand someday.


Who doesn't understand that?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> I agree with you&#8230;up to this point. I have no problem if pax comes to my car with a few grocery bags, suitcases to the airport or even a cardboard box or two. But I draw the line when it comes to furniture. That's what the U-Haul truck is for.


Suitcase or two? Yep. Groceries? Nope! I keep it moving!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

This is completely wrong. Remember it’s because of the driver and all the losses the driver eats that these pigs have a ride at all.

A majority of my pax are animals with no manners, respect, common sense or anything else. When they learn how to behave like civilized people while in my car I will be less particular about how I do things.

Most of the rest of OP statements are money related and therefore pure nonsense. I don’t pick up any demographics that are likely to damage my car. This includes most shoppers.


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Thank you so much for saying this! I agree! I have owned and ran small sole-ownership business for years and I have learned . . the customer is the one who is writing YOUR paycheck on Friday. Don't let the negative attitudes of others in the group get you down! Stay positive and stay happy. I love what I do and that is driving people around.!

I will gladly help seniors and ladies load their luggage, older people even their groceries. Men are on their own if they are fit looking. When anyone comes out to my vehicle in evening wear I will also get out and open their door. Honestly for me it is not about tips, except for those dressed for the evening, it is more about respect that I was taught many years ago.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Suitcase or two? Yep. Groceries? Nope! I keep it moving!


I would never hire you to work for me! I can't stand entitled lazy people who don't want to give back to the environment or to other people on this planet just plain selfish cannot stand that kind of a person



Hbcolo said:


> I would never hire you to work for me! I can't stand entitled lazy people who don't want to give back to the environment or to other people on this planet just plain selfish cannot stand that kind of a person


I had a blind guy in my car and just to see the joy in his face when I helped him with his groceries up the stairs made my day knowing that it made his day!


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> This is a customer service job. You provide a service and get paid. Sometimes the customer is rude and demanding. Sometimes they lie when they say they're going to tip. But sometimes, they provide interesting conversation or helpful personal/professional connections. The main reason we all work is to earn money. We all figure out a way to make this gig work best for us. Those that don't figure out a way, end up quitting. I know that this job isn't going to make us rich. You will never be rich while working for somebody else. But this job gives me the flexibility to work when I want to/when I can so that I can earn extra money to have a little something left over at the end of every month.
> 
> It is exhausting coming to this forum and seeing someone bashed for having a positive attitude.


It is exhausting to go to any Uber/Lyft and encountering all of the negative remarks. I have given rides to people from all walks of life and yep, some can be a mess, one or two have attempted to be rude but I am old enough I can pull the "momma card" on them and have. But I am never rude but I can put my foot down!, just ask the young man I took back to the bar last week and kicked him out! It is my vehicle and "we" respect it! I made a noise at a child standing up in my middle seat last weekend also in an attempt to climb over into the back seat... parents also were shocked but guess what, they tipped me. - My car is older but CLEAN and that sets the tone, I am almost always complimented on how clean it is. I am happy and show it and it often rubs off on my pax. Many businessmen thank me for the music I put on that allows them to sit back and leave the driving to me. I also complement quite often by men for my driving skills. Do I make any more tips due to all of this... I don't know but at least when I get home late at night I walk in the door with a smile of my face . . . as I feel good about me!



RideshareUSA said:


> Yes, you are wrong!
> Anybody else smell a troll?


NO, but I do see a lot of bad attitudes! I for one don't feel the person is wrong!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hbcolo said:


> I would never hire you to work for me! I can't stand entitled lazy people who don't want to give back to the environment or to other people on this planet just plain selfish cannot stand that kind of a person.


I can't stand a person who confuses charities with for profit endeavors. You want to "give back"? Volunteer to be a Big Brother or tutor in underserved areas. Either that or gtfo of the rideshare business.

Oh, and I'd never work for you. Can't stand pretentious people.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> I can't stand a person who confuses charities with for profit endeavors. You want to "give back"? Volunteer to be a Big Brother or tutor in underserved areas. Either that or gtfo of the rideshare business.
> 
> Oh, and I'd never work for you. Can't stand pretentious people.


Because I want to make a positive influence on the planet means I'm a volunteer? I guarantee you my 4.99 rating after 2300 rides surpasses Yours by a ton keep sitting on your lazy ass and doing the bare minimum


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, is this the shill thread or something? They seem to be out in force here.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

Hbcolo said:


> Because I want to make a positive influence on the planet means I'm a volunteer? I guarantee you my 4.99 rating after 2300 rides surpasses Yours by a ton keep sitting on your lazy ass and doing the bare minimum


I'm sure saving that extra couple of minutes is making you a millionaire marginalizing your life LOL


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hbcolo said:


> Because I want to make a positive influence on the planet means I'm a volunteer? I guarantee you my 4.99 rating after 2300 rides surpasses Yours by a ton keep sitting on your lazy ass and doing the bare minimum


1. Lazy people don't do both delivery and rideshare.

2. Azzholes don't make "positive influences" so you're automatically discounted.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> 1. Lazy people don't do both delivery and rideshare.
> 
> 2. Azzholes don't make "positive influences" so you're automatically discounted.


No only stupid people do delivery and Rideshare because you can't be very smart if you're doing delivery



Hbcolo said:


> No only stupid people do delivery and Rideshare because you can't be very smart if you're doing delivery


No ma'am I can't help you with your groceries I'm too busy taking somebody there 6 piece tacos and pintos and cheese LOL


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hbcolo said:


> No only stupid people do delivery and Rideshare because you can't be very smart if you're doing delivery.


? This entire board is comprised of posters who do delivery. Sounds like you're the only moron who didn't realize that.

Be gone troll. And welcome to the wonderful world of ignore.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

Hbcolo said:


> No only stupid people do delivery and Rideshare because you can't be very smart if you're doing delivery
> 
> 
> No ma'am I can't help you with your groceries I'm too busy taking somebody there 6 piece tacos and pintos and cheese LOL


Yeah but those people aren't lazy entitled pieces of crap like you are


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Is quoting your own post akin to liking what you have written on facebook? Inquiring minds want to know.

If one is going to create a puppet account, they could at least attempt to come across a little bit brighter. That's just my opinion.



RicoTasso said:


> Wow OP! It seems like I've met you before. Now lets see. Where have I heard this point of view before??
> 
> View attachment 314051


Whatever happened to her anyway?


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

corniilius said:


> Whatever happened to her anyway?


Maybe 1455 Market St San Francisco took away her surge multiplyer and told her they would only pay her a flat surge to be here now.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

And I am the only reason the pax has a ride. What’s the point. If it wasn’t for Uber, they’d be taking the bus or the train. But they like uber better - don’t they. Pax are free to walk the streets if they don’t like our terms, attitude and all. But they all keep riding don’t they? 

And Uber? Uber can deactivate me if they don’t Like me. I’m going to keep on *****ing and complaining, declining pool rides, canceling on pax that disrespect my time, turning down minors and baby’s without child seats, and throwing any bad attitudes right back in the pax’s face - whenever I see fit. I stand up for myself, and will back down to no pax or company. If ANYBODY doesn’t like it, they can stop using me. I still get job offers from the company I quit (last was $75/hr) because I was worth it. And I still get pings on the Uber app because they think Uber is worth it. 

Don’t let anybody tell you you should quit because you are demanding what you are worth. Uber and pax would be standing in the street if it wasn’t for drivers.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.


 No, i'm the most important asset, not the customer. Customer gets the privillege to use my vehicle, because i make my personal vehicle available and provide the safe, door to door taxicab service at for one third of taxicab rates.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RicoTasso said:


> Wow OP! It seems like I've met you before. Now lets see. Where have I heard this point of view before??
> 
> View attachment 314051


Considering the pose?

1. The weekly "be positive" support group

2. The proctologist

Just guessing


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Kele1 said:


> It is exhausting to go to any Uber/Lyft and encountering all of the negative remarks. I have given rides to people from all walks of life and yep, some can be a mess, one or two have attempted to be rude but I am old enough I can pull the "momma card" on them and have. But I am never rude but I can put my foot down!, just ask the young man I took back to the bar last week and kicked him out! It is my vehicle and "we" respect it! I made a noise at a child standing up in my middle seat last weekend also in an attempt to climb over into the back seat... parents also were shocked but guess what, they tipped me. - My car is older but CLEAN and that sets the tone, I am almost always complimented on how clean it is. I am happy and show it and it often rubs off on my pax. Many businessmen thank me for the music I put on that allows them to sit back and leave the driving to me. I also complement quite often by men for my driving skills. Do I make any more tips due to all of this... I don't know but at least when I get home late at night I walk in the door with a smile of my face . . . as I feel good about me!
> 
> 
> NO, but I do see a lot of bad attitudes! I for one don't feel the person is wrong!


Ok, no problem. You are perfectly welcome to be wrong!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I can't stand a person who confuses charities with for profit endeavors. You want to "give back"? Volunteer to be a Big Brother or tutor in underserved areas. Either that or gtfo of the rideshare business.


Well, I can't speak for anyone else; for me though, it has nothing to do with charity or giving back to the community. It's about taking pride in my work.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I am in Wisconsin. I have never had a rude passenger.


I believe this because you're in Wausau, and are in a nice, quiet part of our state.

While I haven't had any rude riders with Lyft, I haven't done R/S long. But I have done enough Eats to say I have come across some rude people in my part of WI.

Please come down to Milwaukee, specifically the north side, and tell me if that's still true about you never having a rude customer.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I believe this because you're in Wausau, and are in a nice, quiet part of our state.
> 
> While I haven't had any rude riders with Lyft, I haven't done R/S long. But I have done enough Eats to say I have come across some rude people in my part of WI.
> 
> Please come down to Milwaukee, specifically the north side and tell me if that's still true.


Yeah, well who cares about Wisconsin and screw the Packers!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The problem here OP is twofold. You think we need them more than they need us. That's wrong. Uber needs them more than us. They need us way more than we need them. We can get loads of other jobs at any time. How are they going to get private car service for bus fare prices without us? They need us way more and on top of that we are the asset owners (ownership is the trump card). Therefore we dictate all terms and pax are free to like it or find another mode of transportation.

Second problem is you are thinking about this from a purely customer service angle like an employee. You are actually the boss and have to consider many other things. Sometimes the boss decides they don't need a certain customer's business for valid reasons.

Your second paragraph is complete bullshit. I've never seen a single legit driver complain about help old ladies with their bags lol. You made that up.

Doing it your way confuses pax into acting foolishly with other drivers. It's not about being annoyed - it's about money, power and respect. Why should you be nice to an idiot that lacks all basic human decency while he's in the boss' car? Makes no sense. I'm nice to people that are also nice. Everyone else gets their comeupins.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Since so many people have thought I'm an Uber employee I'm really tempted to update my profile photo ?
> 
> Oooo! I got one better! An Uber hat AND the thumbs up! ?


From what I've read, you'll need to also add the name Cindy to your profile. ?



RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, well who cares about Wisconsin and screw the Packers!


You must be a Bears, Vikings or Lions fan. ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wasn’t there another CindyLoo here a long time ago?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> YES! Thank you!
> 
> I have been bashed on here for the following -
> 
> ...


As long as the pax's act in kind, I too do those things. But having $$ removed from my account because the pax doesn't want to pay, Hell no.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh Jesus here we go... The Self-righteousness of people never ceases to amaze me. Might you be an Uber plant? Maybe you're an Uber spokesperson? Maybe just felt like getting on your high horse today and telling everybody else how they should be? Give me a break.



UberAdrian said:


> The problem here OP is twofold. You think we need them more than they need us. That's wrong. Uber needs them more than us. They need us way more than we need them. We can get loads of other jobs at any time. How are they going to get private car service for bus fare prices without us? They need us way more and on top of that we are the asset owners (ownership is the trump card). Therefore we dictate all terms and pax are free to like it or find another mode of transportation.
> 
> Second problem is you are thinking about this from a purely customer service angle like an employee. You are actually the boss and have to consider many other things. Sometimes the boss decides they don't need a certain customer's business for valid reasons.
> 
> ...


And BOOM.....drops mic, walks off....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hbcolo said:


> I agree with you ignore all the obviously entitled people that are answering this post. Everyone expects to make money for doing nothing without lending a hand or giving good customer service. This country has become nothing but poor customer service with the expectation of getting tips just because they show up.
> 
> 
> Preach


You call driving a stranger around for about 80c a mile (including time) doing NOTHING?



Hbcolo said:


> Because I want to make a positive influence on the planet means I'm a volunteer? I guarantee you my 4.99 rating after 2300 rides surpasses Yours by a ton keep sitting on your lazy ass and doing the bare minimum


Wow. Wish I had that high of a rating so I could get those bonuses you get for it.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, well who cares about Wisconsin and screw the Packers!


Salty Bears or Vikings fan.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, well who cares about Wisconsin and screw the Packers!


You screwed the Packers?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Syn said:


> Salty Bears or Vikings fan.


Neither.
Football sucks.



ZenUber said:


> You screwed the Packers?


?


----------



## Nightowl59 (Mar 2, 2019)

Homie G said:


> That might be reversed.
> 
> We are the only reason the pax have a job.
> 
> We're the ones who take them to work


we have a choice!!


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You call driving a stranger around for about 80c a mile (including time) doing NOTHING?
> 
> 
> Wow. Wish I had that high of a rating so I could get those bonuses you get for it.
> ...


You're right about that! I just give good service cuz I want to be a positive influence on the planets not because Eyecare one who forgives me back for it.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Please come down to Milwaukee, specifically the north side, and tell me if that's still true about you never having a rude customer.


Back in 1967 I was a reporter covering the race riots in Milwaukee. Got shot at on Burleigh Street. I haven't had much interest in going back since then.



RideshareUSA said:


> who cares about Wisconsin and screw the Packers!


Just my opinion, but a great place to live. For comparison, I have lived (had mailing addresses) in Missouri, Texas, Arizona, Kansas, Tennessee, New York, Michigan, Minnesota and Ohio. Enjoyed every place for different reasons but I love it here. Packers? Green Bay is just another drinking town with a football problem.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> An excellent point. It's ALL about the customer.
> 
> Too many get sidelined, going down emotional blind alleys (such as 'my car, my music'). All that does is make both you and the customer unhappy.
> 
> ...


Another Uber employee.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

In reading all of these angry responses I have to wonder, why do you all continue to drive for Uber if you hate it so much? It sounds like you enjoy being tortured. The economy is booming and surely there are other jobs that you all are qualified for that you could choose if you do not like working for Uber? If you hate it so much and continue doing it then that's the definition of insanity because things are not going to change. Uber is what it is, it will not be changing anytime soon.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer.


You poor sweet naive little thing.

"I have never had a rude customer."

Good for you.

You are, seriously, not the only rideshare driver in the country, or the world, so keep having fun in your little utopia until you get that special little rider that'll make you realize you should've stayed home that day. We'll be here to read your rant after it happens. And we will say we told you so.

Have a nice day, until you don't.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Lisannez said:


> In reading all of these angry responses I have to wonder, why do you all continue to drive for Uber if you hate it so much? It sounds like you enjoy being tortured. The economy is booming and surely there are other jobs that you all are qualified for that you could choose if you do not like working for Uber? If you hate it so much and continue doing it then that's the definition of insanity because things are not going to change. Uber is what it is, it will not be changing anytime soon.


Pretty sure if many drivers had other source of income, they would have deleted the app already.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

This isnt a job, we are indepent contractor's. Stop telling us what to do, where to go when to go there, no i do what i want with my property, if you have a problem get out of my car. Micro manage us then skirt miminum wage laws bc we are not employees. 

Ill get you there safely anything beyond that requires additional pay. Clowns.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

So the passenger is the ONLY reason I have a job?:notworthy:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lisannez said:


> In reading all of these angry responses I have to wonder, why do you all continue to drive for Uber if you hate it so much? It sounds like you enjoy being tortured. The economy is booming and surely there are other jobs that you all are qualified for that you could choose if you do not like working for Uber? If you hate it so much and continue doing it then that's the definition of insanity because things are not going to change. Uber is what it is, it will not be changing anytime soon.


Uber and Lyft continually complain and criticize the drivers. Why do they continue to give us riders. Surely they could find better drivers. Why do they continually try to manipulate us when there are so many ants out there ready and willing to do whatever they want. Uber and Lyft are insane if they keep coming back to us when they know we aren't going to change. Drivers are drivers and they are not going to change.

See how that works both ways? While you're at it, why don't you find another chat room if you don't like it here. This is where drivers go to vent and let off steam. I don't see that changing anytime soon. So if it's so distasteful to you, why are you still here? Are you a little insane?


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Rakos said:


> This forum has a history with Cindis...
> 
> Welcome to the forum....8>)
> 
> ...


If my neighbor gave me a ride it would be free. You provide me a service and I pay you for said service. It's a business transaction not a favor. As for not being a taxi, that's true, taxis are cheaper than rideshares where I live.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


I don't have customers. Uber and Lyft have customers.

All of uber/lyft customers have to load their own shit. Maybe little old lady should learn how to pack a lighter bag or call a limo.

Pax are getting enough help from me via the cut rate price they pay for the ride.

Chris


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There’s a critically important reason not to LET them load their own stuff.

If they do they might ruin the paint around your trunk dragging luggage or whatever in/out.

It’s not like you have a company taxi you don’t give a flying F about.

And if your in a taxi... a 20% tip on even the shortest airport rides possible is still like $2.00 here.

So really no reason not to.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

comitatus1 said:


> I don't have customers. Uber and Lyft have customers.


What you said is fact.

But in the world of rideshare, uber and lyft have been allowed to create their own "facts".

Thus, the govt allows uber to classify drivers as their CUSTOMERS, and the pax as OUR customers.

It's truly a scam, but for now anyway, it's being allowed. Hopefully truth will win out.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> But in the world of rideshare, uber and lyft have been allowed to create their own "facts".


I thought this was...

a product of "Trump world"...8>O

It seems to be legit now...

To make up your own factual truths...8>)

Rakos








PS. Truth is sadder than fiction...8>O


----------



## Pennypate (Dec 17, 2018)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


Dear "PollyAnna" CindyLoo928...what a lovely world you live in...glad I don't havev time to visit. I consider myself to be an excellent 5 star Uber driver in a city of which I am a true native...I will go out of my way to be Uber partner BUT I will not put up with crap. I have omly put 2 people out of my car and both were women who were hell bent on making their shitty day mine...out they went....ps...they BOTH had history with Uber and it was not good. CindyLoo fasten your seat belt


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


It says you are a new member and it shows! Check back in a month or two or after a couple of hundred rides.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

kos um uber said:


> do uber or lyft offer you health health insurance in case a back pain or they pay for the hernia surgery
> 
> 
> do uber or lyft offer you health health insurance in case a back pain or they pay for the hernia surgery


No. But if you got a headache they will charge you surge price for pain killer. Lol.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Uber and Lyft continually complain and criticize the drivers. Why do they continue to give us riders. Surely they could find better drivers. Why do they continually try to manipulate us when there are so many ants out there ready and willing to do whatever they want. Uber and Lyft are insane if they keep coming back to us when they know we aren't going to change. Drivers are drivers and they are not going to change.
> 
> See how that works both ways? While you're at it, why don't you find another chat room if you don't like it here. This is where drivers go to vent and let off steam. I don't see that changing anytime soon. So if it's so distasteful to you, why are you still here? Are you a little insane?


I just think if you are unhappy do something about it. No one can fix it but you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lisannez said:


> I just think if you are unhappy do something about it. No one can fix it but you.


 The thing is, nothing makes me happier than criticizing corporate America.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> The thing is, nothing makes me happier than criticizing corporate America.


Yes.....this LOL


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The only reason uber exists is because of drivers. No drivers, no passengers, no uber. Drivers are Uber's customers. 
Drivers must target investors when striking and demonstrating. Target NASDAQ Marketsite, underwriter offices, Morgan Stanley, Goldman, bank of America. Fox business, CNBC, and CNN studios. NY time, NY Post, Daily News. 
Uber doesn't care if drivers picket hub. That's useless as it doesn't attract media and investors don't pay attention. 
If investors believe drivers can organize it causes uncertainty. Wallstreet hates that. 
Target IPO and investors perception. 
There's also much planned for IPO date. Strike on 8th because it was locked in. Uber moved the date away from strike. No problem, drivers will also follow IPO date.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> But that is just not true.


Yea cus the professional guy in a suit wants to ride the bus for 45 mins to go barely 3 miles all the while sitting next to a druggy tweeking in the corner and a homeless loser that hasn't showered in years ...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"Too many get sidelined, going down emotional blind alleys (such as 'my car, my music'). All that does is make both you and the customer unhappy."

Funny, I was thinking about this the other day. An East Indian woman got in my car. Front Seat. Not really a problem. But then she demanded a connection for her Android device. I gave her mine. Then, she asked if she could play music off of her device. Again not a problem,, although her "music choice" was some evangelical raging on about how his god talks to him and he knows what his god wants and you should listen to him because he knows what his god wants to give you. Meanwhile, she reached for my controls to adjust I don't know what. I blocked her and asked her what she wanted, and that I would take care of it. After about 10 minutes of this, I started wishing I'd never agreed to listen to her tripe. Unfortunately, I still had 13 minutes of ride remaining. That was a long 13 minutes.

She should have tipped me for all that, but nah. One Star. Don't need passengers like that.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> "Too many get sidelined, going down emotional blind alleys (such as 'my car, my music'). All that does is make both you and the customer unhappy."
> 
> Funny, I was thinking about this the other day. An East Indian woman got in my car. Front Seat. Not really a problem. But then she demanded a connection for her Android device. I gave her mine. Then, she asked if she could play music off of her device. Again not a problem,, although her "music choice" was some evangelical raging on about how his god talks to him and he knows what his god wants and you should listen to him because he knows what his god wants to give you. Meanwhile, she reached for my controls to adjust I don't know what. I blocked her and asked her what she wanted, and that I would take care of it. After about 10 minutes of this, I started wishing I'd never agreed to listen to her tripe. Unfortunately, I still had 13 minutes of ride remaining. That was a long 13 minutes.
> 
> She should have tipped me for all that, but nah. One Star. Don't need passengers like that.


Yes yes hell no and yes


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


This is the kind of thinking that allows both the company and its passengers to take advantage of us. Sorry to rain on your parade. Drivers are the reason why the platform still exists. Perhaps if you stay in your own lane we're not going to have any issues. Have fun driving in your fairyland. F passengers F tips. You get what you pay for. Enough dumbing down, and have some self worth/respect. We're all spaces to the AI.

The tips aren't enough to lose my self
Respect and have a brown noise. To each their own to all that are grown. Have a nice day driving entitlement around. ?


----------



## pleonard15 (Feb 12, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Pay aside, same gig. Don't like it? Don't drive. Find something else.


Unbelievable. Uber claims its drivers are independent contractors, NOT employees. Yet given your statements, you are of the opinion we should accept every ride no matter how far away it is, how drunk or rude the passenger might be (because of course they have feelings too), no matter how much extra time we should spend assisting others outside of the drive (running errands, moving furniture, etc), and ultimately have no decision on how profitable or not we can be as a result? That sounds more like indentured servitude to me. You must be one of those rose-colored glasses, 'turn that frown upside down' types. That is fine, it is your opinion and your right to have it, but it does not make it truth, nor that it will result in success for everyone just the same. Please refrain from ultimatums like "Don't like it? Don't drive!" It just shuts conversation and debate down, and shows you are only interested in your own opinions and not those of others who may have much different and even more experiences than you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

pleonard15 said:


> Unbelievable. Uber claims its drivers are independent contractors, NOT employees. Yet given your statements, you are of the opinion we should accept every ride no matter how far away it is, how drunk or rude the passenger might be (because of course they have feelings too), no matter how much extra time we should spend assisting others outside of the drive (running errands, moving furniture, etc), and ultimately have no decision on how profitable or not we can be as a result? That sounds more like indentured servitude to me. You must be one of those rose-colored glasses, 'turn that frown upside down' types. That is fine, it is your opinion and your right to have it, but it does not make it truth, nor that it will result in success for everyone just the same. Please refrain from ultimatums like "Don't like it? Don't drive!" It just shuts conversation and debate down, and shows you are only interested in your own opinions and not those of others who may have much different and even more experiences than you.


Ummm, let's pump the brakes.

I don't accept every ping and have kicked pax out of my car or told them that they're too drunk to transport. I am also really a "pessimistic asshole", or so my wife says.

But to constantly complain about U/L and coming to an online forum to anonymously troll others because you are so bitter? Yeah, it's time to uninstall and move on.

That's where I am coming from.



SideHustle UberAnnie said:


> It is exhausting coming to this forum and seeing someone bashed for having a positive attitude.


Excellent post, especially this bit.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ummm, let's pump the brakes.
> 
> I don't accept every ping and have kicked pax out of my car or told them that they're too drunk to transport. I am also really a "pessimistic @@@@@@@", or so my wife says.
> 
> ...


Everyone complains about their work. It's part of the human condition. No matter the pay either. See professions making $150,000+ and they ***** and moan, too. This forum let's drivers vent.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Everyone complains about their work. It's part of the human condition. No matter the pay either. See professions making $150,000+ and they @@@@@ and moan, too. This forum let's drivers vent.


True, but complaining at the level that I have seen here for a "job" that did not even require an interview and depends entirely on opening an app is a little bit silly.

There's more riding on leaving a career than uninstalling something on your phone.

My performance as a driver has actually been impacted by some of the negativity here. And the relentless trolling of anyone that dares say anything positive - as said before, it's exhausting.

Venting, fine. Being a dick to random strangers because you're miserable but can't simply uninstall and move on.. Yeah, no.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sometime i think some drivers are always negative here because they dont want more drivers coming to their area.

Hey man in Myrtle Beach I make $300 In 6 hours. Drivers would be flocking there from 100+ miles away to get in on the action.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Sometime i think some drivers are always negative here because they dont want more drivers coming to their area.
> 
> Hey man in Myrtle Beach I make $300 In 6 hours. Drivers would be flocking there from 100+ miles away to get in on the action.


Absolutely. When I was new here I had to keep reassuring people that I wasn't competition, I lived in the middle of nowhere at the time ?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> True, but complaining at the level that I have seen here for a "job" that did not even require an interview and depends entirely on opening an app is a little bit silly.
> 
> There's more riding on leaving a career than uninstalling something on your phone.
> 
> ...


I actually really enjoy uber/lyft, sadly haha. It's a nice change after driving a bus. I never run into the nasty riff raff on ridesharing like I do on the bus. All day every day: the bus is druggies, godawful stinky homeless, criminals to and from court/jail. Same damn circle and everyone hates being behind the bus, so drivers are so aggressive. Uber and Lyft is soooo relaxing and a great change of pace. Can put music on, too. Damn bus it's just hearing grunt and moans and coughs and sneezing. Meet so many amazing people (granted I am selective when accepting, something I can't do with a bus ...) even pay isn't too big a deal, we can always make me. So I am so chill driving, I love it.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Everyone complains about their work. It's part of the human condition. No matter the pay either.


Some truth to that, but for the most part I have loved the many jobs I have had. Right now it is driving U/L and giving flying lessons to beginner student pilots. I really have no complaints. The pay is not so great, but I don't care because I enjoy both jobs.

The few times in the past that I didn't like my job were highly-compensated management jobs where there was a lot of pressure from the owners. The money was great but my health - mental and physical - was not. My complaints were only to my wife and very close friends. Quitting relieved the complaints.


----------



## Wingzking (Apr 30, 2019)

CindyLoo928 said:


> People seem to forget that the MOST important asset is the customer.i have never had a rude customer. Drunk, yes. But rude No. But Uber or any other company is gonna pay you to drive around and look pretty . You have to pick up the person that is really the one paying you. So my advice is , if your shy, get.over it and if passengers annoy you, you.probably need to find another job, one where you work alone.
> 
> I have never allowed a customer to load their own luggage or groceries. I see people complaining about not getting tips. But have you really earned it, if you watched the little old lady pick her heavy luggage up and wrestle to get it in the car? Think of it as " what it was your grandmother and someone didn't help her" it would upset you.


You must be a newer driver if you claim you have never had a rude customer. I can tell you after driving for almost 5 years and over 10,000 trips, you will eventually get a rude passenger. Law of averages. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

You may be right.

I have been driving more than two years, daytime only, and never had a rude passenger.... so far.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gilby said:


> You may be right.
> 
> I have been driving more than two years, daytime only, and never had a rude passenger.... so far.


Used to live not far from there. Basically good natured folk.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Used to live not far from there. Basically good natured folk.


Truth. I have lived in Wisconsin, Missouri, Texas, Arizona, Kansas, New York, Ohio, Tennessee, Michigan and Minnesota. In my experience, folks here in the Upper Midwest are friendly and good-natured more than other places.

I also think that a rude passenger usually has to have a reason to be rude, and sometimes that may be the driver.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> In my experience, folks here in the Upper Midwest are friendly and good-natured more than other places.
> 
> I also think that a rude passenger usually has to have a reason to be rude, and sometimes that may be the driver.


The midwest in general has friendly people, and I agree about the upper midwest. While I've only done about 80 rides, I've yet to have a rude pax. Everyone has thanked me for the ride. I'm not sure if I've been lucky or that's the norm.

However, I had an incredibly rude woman before I started the ride, so I chose to cancel it before it started. I work days/early eves, so maybe that's why. But certain areas I won't pickup from.


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> YES! Thank you!
> 
> I have been bashed on here for the following -
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. I for one agree with you.

I had a pax Saturday night that 2 Uber and 1 Lyft driver had refused to take home. It was a $9.00 trip with a $23.00 cash tip from his wife. She apologized that she did not have more cash on hand to give me.

On Saturday I also had a rider who a previous XL Uber driver refused to transport as she had 3 potted plants and a few groceries. I helped her to load them. She also requested I stop and allow her to run into McD, which I did, and we proceeded to her home. WE unloaded the plants and groceries! It was a $6.00 trip, $5.00 tip plus she purchased me a late lunch worth about $8.00.

WE are a dying breed!


----------

